# Complete ECM reset procedure



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

This is complete and utter crap  . Adaptation perimeters cannot be reset this way. Most OBD2 cars won't even clear simple P1 fault memory this way.
Is this for a 96 to 2002 Hyundai? 

Regards


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

MecGen said:


> This is complete and utter crap  . Adaptation perimeters cannot be reset this way. Most OBD2 cars won't even clear simple P1 fault memory this way.
> Is this for a 96 to 2002 Hyundai?
> 
> Regards


why don't you ask a guy who wrote it?


----------

